# So hot it's on fire



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong

Q: Why is a bassoon better than an oboe?
A: The bassoon burns longer.

Q: What is a burning oboe good for?
A: Setting a bassoon on fire.


----------



## OboeKnight

I am aghast at these double reed jokes! Even though I've heard them. Well played


----------



## Salix

Oh no those poor bassoons! That has to be photoshopped...


----------



## Lunasong

Not wind, but brass.....








This is from 1948 and pokes some fun at Emil Sholle, a former longtime member of the Cleveland Orchestra's percussion section. Following a dynamic cymbal crash during the finale of Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4, as Mr. Sholle tamped the cymbals to his chest, the vibration agitated the matches in his shirt pocket - causing them to ignite!


----------



## PetrB

"Smokin' hot"




Sometimes... 'who is best / greatest' _is_ a fun question 

ADD: Well, knock me over with a feather, lookey what I found...
The complete film on Youtube. --


----------



## Lunasong

Ooh, the set-up on that clip was well worth the payoff! Clip omits the quote.

1900 says to JR: You smoke it...I don't know how.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EIlNXwVfXTQ#t=40s[/yt]


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Taggart

Goodness, gracious, great balls of fire.


----------



## Lunasong

Awesome copyrighted photos of fire violin playing:
http://www.loupiote.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?x=0&q=fire+violin









wannabe.


----------



## Lunasong

flame throwing guitar










This was a bit unusual. These are instruments made out of paper, then set on fire as one plays them. I liked it!


----------



## Lunasong

"uh, sir, your piano is on fire."

2015 Eurovision, Austria.


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Rudy

elgars ghost said:


>


I see no flames in this picture...


----------

